# Room with a view?



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## HOBIE (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks like something off a James Bond film. Love it !


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 29, 2017)

Wouldn't want to carry my weekly shopping up there..


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 29, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Wouldn't want to carry my weekly shopping up there..


Would love to ! What a view !


----------



## Ljc (Jan 29, 2017)

Would Tesco's deliver up there.


----------



## David H (Jan 29, 2017)

Just looking at all the steps - I'd be dead before reaching the top.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2017)

Pity the poor paper boy!


----------



## Amigo (Jan 29, 2017)

Is that a stopping off point half way up? That's where I'd have to live!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Is that a stopping off point half way up? That's where I'd have to live!


That's the corner shop...


----------



## Amigo (Jan 29, 2017)

Northerner said:


> That's the corner shop...



I hope it has a disabled toilet!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 29, 2017)

Wheelchair access looks a bit unlikely. 

That's a real sod you residence, isn't it? I thought living on the Isle of Mull was enough of a getaway, but that trumps it big time


----------



## Amigo (Jan 29, 2017)

I think Trump should move in there and we'll remove the steps!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 29, 2017)

Never complain I never supply you with straight lines, Amigo


----------



## Amigo (Jan 29, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Never complain I never supply you with straight lines, Amigo



Yes we're a credible double act Mike! Lol


----------



## trophywench (Jan 29, 2017)

Do we have any clues what/where that is Alan?  (And also of course - WHY?)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Do we have any clues what/where that is Alan?  (And also of course - WHY?)


It's called the Rock of Guatape and it is in Colombia.  Your guess is as good as mine! 

Look! People on the top at the tourist stalls!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 29, 2017)

Whoopee, it does have wheelchair access


----------



## Amigo (Jan 29, 2017)

I bet it'll have a Burger King soon too!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 29, 2017)

Must be easy enough to climb - the lady sitting down looks about 6 months pregnant, seriously.  View is bostin' I'll give it that - but what an odd shaped structure on top?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 29, 2017)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 2729


This is my fav


----------



## Bloden (Jan 30, 2017)

Northerner said:


> It's called the Rock of Guatape and it is in Colombia.  Your guess is as good as mine!
> 
> Look! People on the top at the tourist stalls!
> 
> View attachment 2739


Why is that guy on the right in the yellow t-shirt looking at his mobile while sitting with his back to the spectacular view?!! The mind boggles...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Why is that guy on the right in the yellow t-shirt looking at his mobile while sitting with his back to the spectacular view?!! The mind boggles...


I remember experiencing something similar after climbing to the top of Mount Lycabettus in Athens. You have the entire Attic plain stretching out before you out to Piraeus harbour, and an unparalleled view of the Acropolis  Some American tourists were sat at the top with their backs to the view, stuffing their faces and discussing where they would eat that night. One of them turned slightly and gestured towards the Temple of Olympian Zeus saying, 'there's a nice place down by that ruin over there...'  I'm guessing they didn't even know which country they were in!


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 30, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Wouldn't want to carry my weekly shopping up there..



Get Tesco to deliver


----------

